# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  prezentacija o parovima koji su u MPO i još nisu uspjeli

## klara

pino i ja imamo ideju za još jednu prezentaciju i treba nam vaša pomoć.

Priča bi bila o MPO parovima koji jos nisu uspjeli, nesto kao osobno pobijanje istih zabluda i predrasuda kao i listic, ali na osobnom primjeru, poceli mladi, ili nisu bogati i oholi i egoisticni pa hoce djecu, imaju smrzlića koji ih čeka, boje se da sa samo tri dozvoljene stanice neće imati nikave šanse a nemaju financijski sredstava za ići van, i to  itd itd... 
Slično kao prezentacija o djeci, (link na youtube) ali ovaj puta bi bilo više teksta, tj nesto sto ima vizualnu komponentu ali je pricica u pozadini najvaznija. 

Nesto kao ova zanimljiva prezentacija o hrani, ovakvog formata, samo puno vise teksta, a puno manje detalja u slici...

Racimo slajd bi ovako izgledao: slika dvoje ljudi (s lica, s leđa, ili siluete, dvije ruke, stol postavljan za dvoje, prazna soba, ljudi koji drže u naručju dijete od prijatelja ili rođaka - to ovisi o vama). I onda kratka priča, koja pridobija simpatije neutralnog gledatelja za nečiji osobni problem, i možda pobija jednu predrasudu.

Ovo se možda poklapa s projektom o videu, ali  ovo je ideja za nešto jednostavnije, bez filmova.


Hvala puno   :Kiss:

----------


## ina33

Ovo je super ideja! Mislim da se tu može uklopiti ona ideja od Shanti (mislim?) da jedan slide bude slika frižidera punog lijekova uz natpis "nada"...

----------


## amyx

Cure   :Naklon:   :Naklon:   :Naklon:  nemam riječi. Pune ste ideja

----------


## klara

> Ovo je super ideja! Mislim da se tu može uklopiti ona ideja od Shanti (mislim?) da jedan slide bude slika frižidera punog lijekova uz natpis "nada"...


Da, super bi bila takva slika. I ono "nada" napisano od kutija lijekova - maslacak?

Samo da pojasnim jedan mali "pp nesporazum" - nisam mislila da bi to bila prezentacija samo o ljudima koji nemaju mogućnosti (ili iz nekog razloga ne planiraju) ići na liječenje vani, ili samo o onima koji su vrlo mladi počeli raditi na bebi, ili samo o onima koji imaju smrzliće... Svaki par ima neku priču koja će dirnuti, ne tražimo ni u kom slučaju neki poseban "profil" parova koji se liječe od neplodnosti.

----------


## Kadauna

> ina33 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ovo je super ideja! Mislim da se tu može uklopiti ona ideja od Shanti (mislim?) da jedan slide bude slika frižidera punog lijekova uz natpis "nada"...
> 
> 
> Da, super bi bila takva slika. I ono "nada" napisano od kutija lijekova - maslacak?
> 
> Samo da pojasnim jedan mali "pp nesporazum" - nisam mislila da bi to bila prezentacija samo o ljudima koji nemaju mogućnosti (ili iz nekog razloga ne planiraju) ići na liječenje vani, ili samo o onima koji su vrlo mladi počeli raditi na bebi, ili samo o onima koji imaju smrzliće... Svaki par ima neku priču koja će dirnuti, ne tražimo ni u kom slučaju neki poseban "profil" parova koji se liječe od neplodnosti.


neka ti Ivarica onda promijeni naslov ovog topica, vjerujem da naslov ovakav eventualno dovodi do takvog nesporazuma

----------


## klara

> ...
> 
> neka ti Ivarica onda promijeni naslov ovog topica, vjerujem da naslov ovakav eventualno dovodi do takvog nesporazuma


Uh još više sam zakomplicirala... htjela sam reći da je ovo molba/poziv za sve parove koji su u MPO i nisu uspjeli, bez nekih dodatnih "kriterija". Nadam se da ćete me razumijeti  :/

----------


## klara

Stigli prvi pp-ovi, za sad već imam dvije priče, s veseljem čekam još  :D 
Hvala   :Kiss:

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Ja bih samo kratko komentirala.
Ova postojeća prezentacija o dječici je vrlo dirljiva, ali ja sam najviše plakala na onaj slide sa ženom koja grli plišanu igračku.
Tek toliko da potaknem one koji se dvoume da li sudjelovati ili ne...

----------


## klara

Stigla je još jedna priča  :D

Molim vas ne zamjerite ako odmah ne odgovorim na pp-ove , neće me biti on line par dana.

----------


## pino

Super  :D 
Ajmo cure, sto vise srceparajuca pricica, to bolje  :Wink:  
I kamen bi proplakao na neke nase price, nadajmo se da ce i Hrvatska shvatiti da se ne treba svetiti na slabima.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Jedva čekam prezentaciju... Naravno, gledat ću je nasamo i u miru i   :Crying or Very sad:  

Hvala svim hrabrim budućim roditeljima   :Kiss:

----------


## bibi

Cure, super ideja... :D

----------


## klara

Za sad sam dobila četiri priče i svaka od njih me je dirnula.  U vašim riječima prepoznala sam moje vlastitie nade, boli, čežnje, upornost...  :Heart:  

Nadam se da će stići još priča, i fotografija. Čekam ih s veseljem  :D


Razmišljam o punkcijama i o tome koliko bole. Jedan slajd bi mogao biti o tome općenito,  i o tome koliko će Zakon utjecati na broj punkcija. Ima li netko ideju za fotografiju vezano uz punkciju? Ili možda fotografiju za priču o lijekovima, o injekcijma, o putovanjima, čekaonicama? (Sad ovo pitam sve forumaše/ice, bez obzira jesu li u MPO i kojoj fazi)

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

> Ima li netko ideju za fotografiju vezano uz punkciju?


Mislim da bi bilo dovoljno staviti sliku one dugačke igle kojom se izvodi punkcija (tako da se vidi stvarna veličina tog instrumenta) uz detaljan opis samog postupka: probijanje vaginalne stijenke... itd. i napomenu da se često ne koristi nikakva anestezija. Možda ne bi bilo loše dodati i koju  osobnu priču o doživljaju boli, imamo ih dosta tu na forumu.

----------


## pino

Mozda slika zeljeznicke karte za Prag? Ili mapa puta na kojoj je ucrtan put do Maribora ili Praga?  (To, vezano za putovanja.)

Joj a kako bi bilo efektno imat sliku parkiralista u Mariboru punog autiju hrvatskih registracija... 

Ja se sad pikam s 3 injekcije dnevno, pa cu imat kroz dva tjedna jedno brdo iskoristenih injekcija. Bas sam si slikala trbuh koji je lijepo plav nakon 3 dana heparina, ali nisam mogla skinut slike na kompjuter (a bas sam se htjela pohvalit s modricama, heh). 

Hm, za bol od punkcije... to ne znam, ovdje se daje tzv. twilight anestesia, niceg nisi svjestan, tako da ja nemam ni pojma kako to izgleda. Ali mozda bi se mogla slikati ona dugacka igla s kojom se radi punkcija? Je li to previse strasno ili literalno?

----------


## ina33

> Hm, za bol od punkcije... to ne znam, ovdje se daje tzv. twilight anestesia, niceg nisi svjestan, tako da ja nemam ni pojma kako to izgleda. Ali mozda bi se mogla slikati ona dugacka igla s kojom se radi punkcija? Je li to previse strasno ili literalno?


Ja se slažem s ovim, ja smatram da je bol prilikom punkcije devijacija naših državnih klinika i da to nije standardni dio IVF-a (u Mariboru se prima anestezija, u privatnim klinikama anestezija), punkcija je issue, po meni, samo na VV-u, SD-u i ne znam kako radi Vinogradska, ali već i u Petrovoj je to nekako pokriveno da to nije ono po "partizansku" - popij ketonal i hope for the best. 

Ne bih to isticala (nemam pojma zašto su se novinari toga uhvatili te bolnosti oko punkcije, ali to me svak pitao i toga se uhvatio i dr-u u Mariboru - ono, kako to onda u Hrv. rade punkcije da žene jauču od bolova?). Onda se nekako razvija i kontrareakcija i ispadaju žene preveliki mučenici plus ono hrv. razmišljanje tj. predrasuda "i treba da boli" jer kako će onda proć' kroz porod i sl. 

Ja bih ostala na slici frižidera punog lijekova, eventualno slikama instrumenata, npr. neka silueta zagrljenog para koji se tješi nakon neuspjelog postupka (s Rodinog prosvjeda mi je najdirljivija bila slika dvoje mladih zgodnih ljudi koji se grle i tako prosvjeduju protiv novog zakona)...

Ne znam što drugi misle, ali meni je to da se ne daje anestezija prije manjkavost hrv. sustava koju ne bih uopće isticala jer to nije dio IVF-a u zdravstvu koje ne mora na tome štedjeti (i kojemu stremimo, tj. stremimo da IVF postupak bude "normalan"). I kao takav, normalan, dovoljno je težak emotivno i fizički i logistički.

----------


## ina33

Kužite, nekako mi je žalosno i ogoljavajuće za hrv. MPO da se toliko ističu ti jadni uvjeti u kojima se obavlja, a u to, po meni spada, punkcijska bol.

A propos parkinga sa ZG autima u Mariboru, nema baš tih količina da bi nastala slika, tj. našlo bi se tu i BG i svih mogućih registracija iz ex Yuge.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Da mislim da bi bilo dovoljno imati sliku te igle i opis punktiranja bez anestezije ja probala 4 puta pa ako treba...

----------


## klara

> ...
> 
> Ne znam što drugi misle, ali meni je to da se ne daje anestezija prije manjkavost hrv. sustava koju ne bih uopće isticala jer to nije dio IVF-a u zdravstvu koje ne mora na tome štedjeti (i kojemu stremimo, tj. stremimo da IVF postupak bude "normalan"). I kao takav, normalan, dovoljno je težak emotivno i fizički i logistički.


Kad bolje razmislčim, imaš pravo. Punkcija ne bi trebala boljeti u sustavu kojemu trebamo stremiti. (Osobno su mi punkcije bez anestezije - svih 5 - najbolnija iskustva u životu. Porod mi je ostao u sjećanju kao puno manje bolan, iako su objektivno bolovi bili jači i trajali dulje)

Da mogu birati savršene fotke za ovu prezentaciju, izabrala bih da svaki par koji sudjeluje pošalje svoju sliku i to zagrljaj. To je najdojmljivije, najjače, ima najčvršću poruku. Za sad sam dobila jednu takvu fotografiju. 

Slike injekcija i kutija lijekova bi trebale  bile samo dodatak. Ali shvaćam da je teško izaći u javnost sa svojom slilkom, na kojoj se vidi lice. (moram priznati da ni meni nije bilo svejedno kada je naša slika trebala izaći u Večernjam, dvoumila sam se, ali sad mi je drago)

----------


## ina33

Ja sam imala par punkcija - dvije u prirodnjaku, od kojih jednu skoro nisam osjetila, dvije u stimulaciji - jedna, 6 stanica, koma bolno, druga 13 stanica, čudila se kud je prije završilo - ista klinika, isti dr. (VV)... Ali, svejedno, ne kužim tu koncentraciju oko punkcijske boli, nije to the issue, po meni, ma koliko grozno i nenormalno bilo da nema anestezije - nikad mi neće bit jasno ono što sam slušala od nekih žena s VV-a - tješenja tipa ma, nema frke, zna se za cilj itd. Meni je to više bilo - ajde, pregrmit ću, kad ne može na normalan način. Ako vadimo zube s anestezijom i ako je to neki civilizacijski doseg, zašto bi kod punkcije js, koja se u svijetu obavlja s anestezijom, bilo drugačije. Meni to isticanje te bolne punkcije nekako... ne znam... ma kao da daje lošu poruku oko naših MPO centara i stavlja u fokus nešto što po meni nije glavna muka priče, a nastalo je kao logistička devijacija u uvjetima besparice. A novinari se jako vole toga uhvatit - to je jako, bolno, jel'te... ne znam  :/. I ode fokus u.... žutilo, po meni. U početku ove frtutme je u Večernjem ili Jutarnjem bio neki podnaslov s vrištanjem od bolova u punkciji.. Odvlači pažnju od the svhre. Zato ja to nekako ne volim uopće isticat.

----------


## ina33

A rodila na carski pa ne mogu uspoređivat... Ali, općenito mi je to uspoređivanje boli i ono kako ćeš ovo, ako ne možeš ono (jako često kod nas) bezveze. Ako je standard punkcija s anestezijom jer to boli, a nije funkcionalna bol, onda nema, po meni, potrebe za tim razgovorima.

----------


## ina33

A, ovaj par, može biti i s leđa... recimo, ispred klinike, zagrljeni... Ne znam, što se vama čini?

----------


## pino

Ina, vidis, meni se bas cini da ako se javno ne progovori o uvjetima u kojima se radi punkcija u HR, da se nikad nece promijeniti taj stav da zene jednostavno mogu i moraju stisnut zube, i da ce ostati prihvatljivo ono sto na zapadu i u privatnoj praksi nije prihvatljivo. Kuzim da ne zelis na neki nacin posramiti zdravstvo i pogotovo stvarno drage doktore koji svima pomazu. Ne zelim ni ja. I ne vjerujem da su ovakve uvjete rada oni stvorili. Ali ostaje cinjenica i da se nista nece promijeniti ako se pacijenti ne zauzmu za svoja prava. Pogledaj npr. uvjete poroda u bolnicama. Promijenili su se znacajno, ali samo nakon itekakvog zalaganja pacijenata. 

Ne kazem da bi onda trebao biti naglasak na tome u prezentaciji, mislim da bi klara o tome trebala odluciti, ali htjela sam samo napisati da ne mislim da bi to trebali presutjeti samo zato da ne ispadne kako je hrvatsko zdravstvo jadno.

----------


## pino

Ma ja mislim da ne mora biti lice na fotki, dapace ima jako efektnih fotki kad se ne moze identificirati par... Plus,  moze se fotka stavit kroz crno-bijeli filter, cesto zna i bolje izgledati, a to dodatno makne identificirajuce detalje

----------


## klara

> A, ovaj par, može biti i s leđa... recimo, ispred klinike, zagrljeni... Ne znam, što se vama čini?


Super zvuči. Ja bi bar  jednu takvu sliku za prezentaciju. Uz priču, naravno.  :D 

Kome se da prošetati do klinike s fotkićem? Netko od cure koje su mi već poslale priče? Netko tko namjerava?

Treba se založiti za manje bolne punkcije i bolje uvjete tijekom postupka. Ali u prezentaciji su meni najvžnije  dvije stvari: tri jajne stanice, zamrzavanje. Isticanje boli tu mi ima smisla u kontekstu : ograničavanje na 3 JS i zabrana zamrzavanja povećat će broj punkcije i više bola, tako nešto...
Želim ljudima poručiti da Zakon ne valja, ali ne samo u tome što nevjenčani nemaju pravo na postupak, kako ispada.

Ali izgled prezentacije ovisi o materijalu kojega ću dobiti, tako da je za sad sve ideja dok ne dobijem dovoljno priča i slika za slajdove.

----------


## klara

> Ma ja mislim da ne mora biti lice na fotki, dapace ima jako efektnih fotki kad se ne moze identificirati par... Plus,  moze se fotka stavit kroz crno-bijeli filter, cesto zna i bolje izgledati, a to dodatno makne identificirajuce detalje


Evo jednostavna ideja: pošaljite mi slike na kojima vam se vidi lice, a ja ću urediti tako da se ne vidi, tj ne može prepoznati. (naravno ništa ne ide u prezentaciju bez da pitam sviđa li vam se)
Može i fotka na kojoj su drugi ljudi, bilo gdje, izrezat ćemo i urediti ono što se dogovorimo.

----------


## ina33

> [Treba se založiti za manje bolne punkcije i bolje uvjete tijekom postupka. Ali u prezentaciji su meni najvžnije  dvije stvari: tri jajne stanice, zamrzavanje. Isticanje boli tu mi ima smisla u kontekstu : ograničavanje na 3 JS i zabrana zamrzavanja povećat će broj punkcije i više bola, tako nešto...


Meni je i to gubitak fokusa nekako... nevažan je bol u tome, bitno je da se na tri jajne stanice neće postići trudnoća jer je moguće da se nijedna ne oplodi, za razliku od toga kad se ipak pokuša oploditi svih 5 ili 10 koliko se dobije u stimulaciji, di se onda ipak 3-4 imaju za vratiti u maternicu. 

Čini mi se da je sad, kad je zabrnajeno zamrzavanje embrija, a najgore, zabranjena oplodnja više od 3 jajne stanice, kontraproduktivno highlight stavljati na bolnosti punkcija. To mi je nekako za mirnodopski rad... ono, poboljšanje uvjeta... A ovo je biti ili ne biti... Tako nekako ja mislim.

----------


## pino

ok slazem se  :D

----------


## klara

Sad se bojim da rasprava ne bude kontraproduktivna jer će ispasti da se traže isključivo parovi koji mogu ilustrirati da 3 JS i zamrzavanje (skraćujem) nisu dobri u Zakonu. 

Ima jedna velika predrasuda, možda najvažnija, koju bi ovakva prezentacija mogla srušiti:
MPO je potrebna nekim malobrojnim ljudima koji su daleko od nas i koje ne poznajemo i s kojima ne suosjećamo.

Ako razmišljate o tome da sudjelujete u projektu, molim vas da to imate na umu.

Velika  :Kiss:  svima!!!

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

Ma ni ja nisam mislila da treba stavljati naglasak na bol radi boli, u stilu mi smo mučenice koje prolaze strašnu torturu da bismo dobile ono što drugi dobiju slučajno, nego u kontekstu kakav se spominje u članku "Zašto je zakon o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji feminističko pitanje"


_2. Ugrožavanje ženinog zdravlja

Niti jedna hormonska stimulacija nije bezazlena, i svaki postupak medicinski potpomognute oplodnje nosi određeni rizik za ženino zdravlje. Zabrana postupaka koji povećavaju šansu za začeće znači veći broj postupaka potrebnih da se dođe do toliko željenog djeteta. Svjesno i namjerno izlaganje žene većoj količini lijekova koji sadrže ogromne količine hormona ne samo da pokazuje koliko ova država drži do ženskog zdravlja i do žena uopće, već predstavlja primjer institucionalnog nasilja, protiv kojeg feministkinje odavno i s pravom dižu svoj glas._

A to što se na VV- ne dobiva anestezija također je samo jedan od izraza tog nasilja. I sama sam u početku mislila da je problem siromaštvo našeg zdravstvenog sustava, a onda sam što s foruma što kroz razgovore s osobljem saznala da postoji i oprema za reanimaciju, da problem nije niti kadrovski, nego se jednostavno radi o nedostatku dobre volje negdje na vrhu. Bilo bi dovoljno osposobiti još jednu prostoriju s nekoliko ležajeva i anestezija bi se mogla davati, ali koga briga za neku tamo marginalnu grupicu histeričnih žena koje su si, kao što znamo, ionako same krive za neplodnost.  :Rolling Eyes:  
Ovaj zakon samo je još dodatno istaknuo taj omalovažavajući stav, a mi možemo i dalje šutjeti i trpjeti ili možemo ne šutjeti i pokazati da ne želimo trpjeti više nego što je potrebno. U tom smislu bih ja govorila o boli, uklopljeno u priču o zakonu koji smanjuje uspješnost postupka istovremeno povećavajući njegove neugodne aspekte. Jer ako netko mora proći, npr. šest punkcija, a s drugačijim zakonom bila bi dovoljna jedna, onda to nije ništa drugo nego legalizacija mučenja.

----------


## ina33

> Ima jedna velika predrasuda, možda najvažnija, koju bi ovakva prezentacija mogla srušiti:
> MPO je potrebna nekim malobrojnim ljudima koji su daleko od nas i koje ne poznajemo i s kojima ne suosjećamo.


x! Nadam se da ova rasprava neće djelovati kontraproduktivno   :Love: .

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

> Ima jedna velika predrasuda, možda najvažnija, koju bi ovakva prezentacija mogla srušiti:
> MPO je potrebna nekim malobrojnim ljudima koji su daleko od nas i koje ne poznajemo i s kojima ne suosjećamo.


To će se postići osobnim pričama stvarnih ljudi - samim time što izlaze u javnost sa svojom intimom, prestaju biti daleki i nepoznati, makar im ne vidjeli lice i ne znali ime.

A glede rasprave, više ljudi zna bolje, tako ćemo samo izbrusiti ono što i ono kako želimo ispričati. Sigurna sam da to može samo doprinijeti kvaliteti prezentacije. Odmoći joj neće sigurno. 
Svima   :Love:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Evo, ako želite više mišljenja...
Ja ne bi prešućivala dio o punkcijama na živo (kako se obavljaju u nekim našim klinikama). Ne bi to ni posebno isticala kao presudno važni podatak, ali bi svakako negdje i to napisala. 
Uzmimo na primjer ženu koja će na jesen u stimulaciji dobiti 12 j.s., sve će joj punktirati na živo i onda će 9 j.s. baciti u smeće. Meni je ovo čisti sadizam. Nije tu bitna bol punkcije, bitna je bol bez razloga (da, dobar je primjer bio s hrvatskim rodilištima, kao ono porod treba boliti, treba, ali ne treba se onda na rodiljama iživljavati samo da bi ih bolilo, jer porod može i biti lijep).

Nadalje, uz 3 j.s. i zamrzavanje, ja bi svakako istakla onaj bolesni dio s pravnom i psihološkom procjenom (jer, evo i tu neravnopravnog položaja, tko procjenjuje žene i djevojke koje zatrudne doma... ili pijane u autu).

Istakla bi i onaj dio o drugom mišljenju - ne bi li to trebao biti naš izbor, netko želi drugo mišljenje, netko vjeruje svom doktoru. A da ne govorim o omalovažavanju liječničke struke (koja eto nije sposobna dijagnosticirati, opet od svih bolesti, samo neplodnost).

I naravno, članak 38 - kršenje liječničke zakletve i opet neravnopravan položaj (samo MPO pacijentima dr. ima pravo odbiti liječenje po vjerskoj i dr. osnovama, što je prestrašno!!!).

Mislim, ne treba s ovim pili, ali dati do znanja da se MPO pacijenti stavljaju u položaj u koji se nijedan korisnik zdravstvenog sustava ne bi smio stavljati (da ne govorim sad o osnovnim ljudskim pravima).

I, ajmo ljudi - slikavajte se   :Love:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

pili = piliti = dosađivati, gnjaviti   :Smile:

----------


## gupi51

> Evo, ako želite više mišljenja...
> Ja ne bi prešućivala dio o punkcijama na živo (kako se obavljaju u nekim našim klinikama). Ne bi to ni posebno isticala kao presudno važni podatak, ali bi svakako negdje i to napisala. 
> Uzmimo na primjer ženu koja će na jesen u stimulaciji dobiti 12 j.s., sve će joj punktirati na živo i onda će 9 j.s. baciti u smeće. Meni je ovo čisti sadizam. Nije tu bitna bol punkcije, bitna je bol bez razloga (da, dobar je primjer bio s hrvatskim rodilištima, kao ono porod treba boliti, treba, ali ne treba se onda na rodiljama iživljavati samo da bi ih bolilo, jer porod može i biti lijep).
> 
> Nadalje, uz 3 j.s. i zamrzavanje, ja bi svakako istakla onaj bolesni dio s pravnom i psihološkom procjenom (jer, evo i tu neravnopravnog položaja, tko procjenjuje žene i djevojke koje zatrudne doma... ili pijane u autu).
> 
> Istakla bi i onaj dio o drugom mišljenju - ne bi li to trebao biti naš izbor, netko želi drugo mišljenje, netko vjeruje svom doktoru. A da ne govorim o omalovažavanju liječničke struke (koja eto nije sposobna dijagnosticirati, opet od svih bolesti, samo neplodnost).
> 
> I naravno, članak 38 - kršenje liječničke zakletve i opet neravnopravan položaj (samo MPO pacijentima dr. ima pravo odbiti liječenje po vjerskoj i dr. osnovama, što je prestrašno!!!).
> ...



U potpunosti se slažem s tobom. 
Ja bih stavila jednu šokantnu sliku npr majke koja tuče dijete ili sl i napisala prirodno zatrudnila-tko je nju procjenjivao. Ili tako nešto.

I naravno ovaj dio s prizivom savjesti mi je degutantan.

----------


## ina33

> Ja bih stavila jednu šokantnu sliku npr majke koja tuče dijete ili sl i napisala prirodno zatrudnila-tko je nju procjenjivao. Ili tako nešto.


Ajme, ja to stvarno ne bi. Mislim da bi bilo kontraproduktivno, kao i argumenti - zašto zdravstvo plaća liječenje od narkomanije, pijanstva i sl. (mislim, zamislite taj argument da ga čita majka narkomana, alkoholličara) ili kao što je nedavno izjavila ova stručnjakinja u MZSS da su nedojena djeca sklonija kriminalu - izazvala je kontraefekt popularizaciji dojenja. Mislim da za popularizirat naš slučaj ne moramo ić' kontra drugih interesnih skupina.

----------


## klara

> ...Mislim da za popularizirat naš slučaj ne moramo ić' kontra drugih interesnih skupina.


Slažem se apsolutno.

----------


## klara

maloprije je u moj sandučić stigla jedna slika koja me oduševila, s gomilom lijekova i jednim majušnim čarapicama. 
leda  :Heart: !

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> gupi51 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Ja bih stavila jednu šokantnu sliku npr majke koja tuče dijete ili sl i napisala prirodno zatrudnila-tko je nju procjenjivao. Ili tako nešto.
> 
> 
> Ajme, ja to stvarno ne bi. Mislim da bi bilo kontraproduktivno, kao i argumenti - zašto zdravstvo plaća liječenje od narkomanije, pijanstva i sl. (mislim, zamislite taj argument da ga čita majka narkomana, alkoholličara) ili kao što je nedavno izjavila ova stručnjakinja u MZSS da su nedojena djeca sklonija kriminalu - izazvala je kontraefekt popularizaciji dojenja. Mislim da za popularizirat naš slučaj ne moramo ić' kontra drugih interesnih skupina.


Ne bi ni ja napadala druge skupine ljudi kojima je potrebna pomoć. 
Neka se svima omogući liječenje, i narkomanima i alkoholičarima i neplodnima i svima kojima je liječenje i pomoć potrebna... Nikoga ne izdvajati i nikoga ne omalovažavati (jer se time druge dovodi u položaj protiv kojeg se mi zauzimamo).
Iako razumijem i taj stav, narkoman sam uzima drogu i sam uništi svoje zdravlje, a liječenje mu je omogućeno, crkva je uz njega i nema osuda - pa sam je kriv, što se drogirao. S druge strane, opet ta ista crkva neplodnost naziva izmišljenom bolešću i optužuje isključivo žene da su je dobile radi nemoralnog života. Loše, baš loše   :Sad:   Ali, za to nije kriv onaj nesretni narkoman, nego stavovi pojedinih djelova društva.

----------


## ornela_m

Pratim dosta povrsno ovu temu i biljezim vlastite komentare vec danima; kazem povrsno jer ne mogu sjesti u komadu 15tak minuta pa povezati sve konce i gdje su vas ideje dovele do sada. No, ideja je izvrsna i mislim da ju treba promatrati kao jedinstvenu priliku da se posalje glasna i jasna poruka. 

Zato smatram da je, kao za svaki ozbiljan projekt, priprema apsolutno kljucna, ali ne samo priprema u smislu sakupljanja slika i prica koje ce se ukomponirati u zavrsni rad, nego mislim da cijeli koncept treba staviti na papir, razraditi do sto sitnijih detalja i krenuti u realizaciju.


Evo mojih razmisljanja i sugestija.

1. Prvo vazno pitanje je *STA se zeli porucuti* s novim filmicem. 
Bolne procedure, ugrozenost zenskon zdravlja, emotivna iskustva, zakon koji sve otezava,... sve to zajedno? Kad to odlucite, onda se moze fokusirati na odredjeni segment ili vise njih, te graditi prepoznatljive cjeline oko njih u vidu cinjenica, ilustracije odredjene situacije fotografijom, pricom, te isjeckom iz novog zakona koji bas TO dodatno otezava. Ne iznositi stihijski informacije, nego organizirano u logicne cjeline, tako da onaj ko gleda nema puno pitanja sta mu se zeli reci tim-i-tim.

2. Drugo vazno pitanje je *KO je vasa ciljana publika*. 
Smatram da trebe izbjeci zamku da je to "prica o nama - za nas", jer svi koji jesu bili ili su jos u postupcima se vrlo dobro razumiju i bez ove prezentacije. 
Koncept "ovo je prica o nama" treba usmjeriti tvrdokornim, sumnjicavim i needuciranim dijelovima javnosti, pa onda u skladu s tim razmotriti kako prezentirati cijelu ideju da se dopre do njih.

3. U vezi prethodnog, prezentacija (filmic) treba biti relativno kratka i efektna, "u glavu". 
Racunajte da ce raspon paznje ljudi koji razumiju problematiku dozvoliti da ceka 3 ili 5 minuta da im se nesto kaze, ali svi oni drugi nece cekati tako dugo. Zato treba djelovati odmah pri samom pocetku prezentacije, cak nekom relativno shokantnom cinjenicom ili vrlo emotivnom scenom od koje se ne mogu okrenuti, nego ce ih uvuci u pricu. 
Npr., "nasa beba kostala nas je toliko-i-toliko", "sadasnji zakon dodatno ugrozava zdravlje petine svojih stanovnika" ili prazan slajd (crni) sa zvucnom pozadinom gdje se ispreplicu glasovi "kada cete vi imati djcu, sta cekate, vrijeme vam je..." (sve te opcepoznate indiskrecije iz okoline), pa mozda zavrsiti sa jednim glasicem "mama i tata, ja bih htjela bracu ili seku" (nimalo slucajno - neplodnost se dogadja i parovima koji vec imaju dijete) i onda tisina... 
I onda glavna prica, cinjenice, slike...

4. Slajdovi ne smiju biti pretrpani informacijama. Traba biti kratko, ali efektno. 
Osim ako se bas nikako ne moze izbjeci slozeniji tekst. 

5. Opcenito, prozela bih sve kontrastnim elementima: s jedne strane hladno slovo zakona, s druge konkretna prica koja oslikava kako BAS TA navedena cinjenica dodatno komplicira ljudima zivot i zdravlje.

6. Sve slike sa ljudima koji su u postupku mogu biti CB, a ako imate nekoga ko je uspio zatrudniti ili pratite njihovu pricu do bebe, onda mozete ostaviti zadnju slike u koloru. Osobno ne mislim da je uopce vazno da se vide ljudi, tj. parovi, dok god imate slike koje jasno i nedvojbeno oslikavaju situacije o kojima se prica.

7. Pokazati da ne pate samo mame koje prolaze bolne postupke, nego i ocevi koji sve to gledaju (ilustracija: muskarac u bolnickom hodniku, ili s glavom u rukama...), i sliku djeteta koje ceka brata ili sestru da se igraju (sam/a na klackalici u parku, s druge strane medo), djeda koji pravi ljuljacku ali je njise praznu. 
Generalno, uklopiti element da je neplodnost bolest koja pogadja citave zajednice ljudi.

8. I te kako *naglasiti da je neplodnost bolest koja pogadja 18% ljudi*, sto je gotovo petina stanovnistva. Smatram da se ovom detalju mora dati veci fokus, jer primjera radi, kada se spominje da je rizik od raka dojke obuhvaca svaku 8-9 zenu, to je alarmantno, a u usporedbi sa neplodnoscu to statisticki obuhvaca 11% stanovnistva.

9. Od ljudskih prica, uzela bih mozda po recenicu-dvije koje su _jezgrovite i ne okolisaju_ o problemima koje ljudi imaju. 
Dati razmisljanja koja oslikavaju: 
za zenu - bol, fizicku i emotivnu,
za zenu - rizik za zdravlje.
za par - neizvjesnost, strepnja.
za uzu i siru obitelj - neostvarena zelja koja nam je prirodno - i zakonski - dana.

10. Naglasavati ocigledno. 
Npr. "za realne sanse za uspjeh postupka treba XY pokusaja/postupaka/oplodjenih JS". Nesto sto je ocigledno ili poznato nama, nije onim drugima koji ni ne znaju sta da misle o MPO.

11. Brojke, brojke, brojke. 
Hladne cinjenice koje sa kojima se ama bas svako moze identificirati - Koliko kosta postupak? Koliko dugo smo stedili za to? Podigli smo kredit. 
Pa npr. navesti primjere velikog broja postupaka ili godina koje pojedini parovi prolaze na putu do djeteta, 6, 7, 10...

12. Onda na to jos podcrtati lokacijom - mi smo po svoju bebu isli u Maribor, Prag, Moskvu,... 
(ali bi najradije u Zagreb... ili slicno)
Sivdja mi se ideja o zemljopisnoj mapi sa ucrtanim putanjama do tih gradova.

Uglavnom, treba osmisliti kakav-scenario, a pribavljeni materijal ce samo davati nove ideje. Mislim da se moze napraviti prezentacija koje ce biti i emotivna i informativna. Treba odoljeti porivu da se puno pise, slajdovi s jako puno teksta vrlo brzo udaljavaju publiku i poruka se naravno gubi. Neka bide minimalisticki, ali efektno. Ne znam sta je ostvarivo u PowerPointu ako je to aplikacija koja ce se koristi za izradu jer sam pisala iz perspektive iskustava sa drugim aplikacijama, ali kako god - mislim da treba teziti da se otvari sto jaci efekt ako vec postoji jaka volja da se nesto napravi.


Za kraj, mislim da svakako treba iskoristiti baloncice od sapunice. Neka se provlace tu i tamo kroz prezentaciju, da bi na kraju isli u malo vecem broju uz zavrsnu poruku (kao i objasnjenje, sta oni predstavljaju).

Baloncici opcenito mogu biti zastitini znak svih materijala koji su vezani za ovu problematiku, svojevrstan potpis koji ce jasno asocirati na MPO zakon i akcije koje rade u clju njegovog poboljasnja i humanizacije.

----------


## ornela_m

Isprika na tipfelerima, pisano je u pauzama izmedju redovitih obaveza na poslu   :Embarassed:

----------


## ina33

> Koncept "ovo je prica o nama" treba usmjeriti tvrdokornim, sumnjicavim i needuciranim dijelovima javnosti, pa onda u skladu s tim razmotriti kako prezentirati cijelu ideju da se dopre do njih.


Mislim da se oko ovoga svi slažemo. 

Ornela, hvala ti od srca na ovom tvom postu, super si to stručno napisala i dala odlične ideje, mislim da će klari i ekipi biti odlična smjernica   :Heart:  !

----------


## ina33

> 9. Od ljudskih prica, uzela bih mozda po recenicu-dvije koje su _jezgrovite i ne okolisaju_ o problemima koje ljudi imaju. 
> Dati razmisljanja koja oslikavaju: 
> za zenu - bol, fizicku i emotivnu,
> za zenu - rizik za zdravlje.
> za par - neizvjesnost, strepnja.
> za uzu i siru obitelj - neostvarena zelja koja nam je prirodno - i zakonski - dana.


Sve ovo što si navela mi je super, kao i ideja muškarca koji čeka po hodnicima i sl. - ovo nije priča (samo i isključivo) žena, a niti žena nije otok   :Heart:  !

----------


## gričanka

Hm, pošto se radi o prezentaciji koja govori o MPOi iz perspektive osobnog i intimnog proživljavanja parova koji prolaze kroz postupke možda zaista ne bi bilo dobro skretanje pažnje na tehničko medicinske aspekte istog, jer je i to individualno, netko ima viši, netko niži prag boli, a ovisi i od klinike do klinike. Opet, s druge strane, zašto uopće mora boljeti?



> *Zabrana postupaka koji povećavaju šansu za začeće znači veći broj postupaka* potrebnih da se dođe do toliko željenog djeteta. Svjesno i namjerno izlaganje žene većoj količini lijekova koji sadrže ogromne količine hormona ne samo da pokazuje koliko ova država drži do ženskog zdravlja i do žena uopće, već predstavlja primjer *institucionalnog nasilja*, protiv kojeg feministkinje odavno i s pravom dižu svoj glas.[/i]
> 
> A to što se na VV- ne dobiva anestezija također je samo jedan od izraza tog nasilja. Ovaj zakon samo je još dodatno istaknuo taj omalovažavajući stav, a mi možemo i dalje šutjeti i trpjeti ili možemo ne šutjeti i pokazati da ne želimo trpjeti više nego što je potrebno. U tom smislu bih ja govorila o boli, uklopljeno u priču o zakonu koji smanjuje uspješnost postupka istovremeno povećavajući njegove neugodne aspekte. Jer ako netko mora proći, npr. šest punkcija, a s drugačijim zakonom bila bi dovoljna jedna, onda to nije ništa drugo nego legalizacija mučenja.


I s navedenim citatom se u potpunosti slažem, samo sam mišljenja da bi uvjeti provođenja MPOa mogli biti tema slijedeće prezentacije, jer bi trebalo postupno i koncentrirano razbiti prvo predrasude o MPOu i skrenuti pažnju javnosti na Zakon koji omalovažava i ignorira status neplodnih ( mnogo toga u  Zakonu upućuje na to da je MPO "luksuz"- *pogotovo čl.38*)
pa kad ljudi budu imali jasniju i realniju sliku o MPOu i kada se stabilizira novi Zakon (naravno ne u sadašnjem obliku, već izmijenjen) onda možemo raditi na tome da se mijenjaju nehumani uvjeti provođenja MPOa u klinikama. Ja ne bih prešutila bol, ali bih je spomenula u dozi koja ne bi zasjenila ostalo. Ja sam samo prilikom prve punkcije dobila injekciju tramala, poslije više ne. Ponekad je boljelo, a ponekad skoro ne bih ni osjetila. Ali je zato u mom slučaju psihička bol bila veća od one fizičke.
Dakle ako se radi o osobnim pričama ljudi kojima se MPO "upleo" u život onda neka to bude intimna, subjektivna i emotivna poruka neinformiranom i pomalo "zadrtom" dijelu pučanstva, a medicinsko-tehnički, zakonski i ostali objektivni segmenti MPOa neka budu tema slijedeće prezentacije.

----------


## gričanka

*Ornela_m* odličan post!
Istovremeno smo pisale, pa nisam prije vidjela, ali dala si super smjernice. Hvala!  :Klap:

----------


## pino

Wow Ornela, super primjedbe!!! Mislim da u tome sto si napisala ima materijala za tri prezentacije! Foto esej po svojoj prirodi je vise miran medij komunikacije, i mislim da smo namjeravali dirnuti u srce raznim nasim pricama, pokazati primjerima iz stvarnog zivota kako su to ljudi koji zasluzuju pomoc, a ne osudu, predrasude, proganjanje i otezavanje jednog plemenitog cilja losim zakonom. 

Mislim da sve sto radimo MORA biti okrenuto bas onima koji neplodnost ne razumiju. (Zato npr. i informativni listic se niti ne moze preklapati s jednim informativnim listicem koji je prvenstveno namijenjen pacijentima, iako moze obradjivati iste informacije.)  

Ali imas potpuno pravo da bi mogli i trebali sloziti i jedan, recimo "agresivniji" uradak, nesto sto bi bilo informativno vise nego emotivno, nesto sto vise po svojoj dinamici lici na reklamu, nesto gdje su vazne informacije "in your face", sokantne, umjesto da su upletene u osobnu pricu. Nazalost, ja sam u tom podrucju bas totalno van svog elementa. 

I meni se jako svidja ideja mjehurica kao vizualnog elementa! Tu bi se vjerojatno trebali nadovezati na medijsku kampanju koju je dogovorila Alyssa, a koja ce definirati bas taj jedan prepoznatljivi vizualni element koji ce biti povezan za neplodnost. Svakako bi se trebali koordinirati s jednom takvom profesionalnom medijskom kampanjom prije nego sto krenemo - ako krenemo, tj. ako imamo sposobnosti i volje i snage - u jedno informiranje javnosti na takav nacin. Ono sto mi mozemo i imamo su osobne price, a to djeluje na jednom drugacijem planu, osobnih kontakata i uvjeravanja jedan na jedan.

----------


## klara

Ovdje ima puno predivnih ideja  :Kiss: 

Volela bih da sve ostane jednostavno, kratko i osobno. I ne preveliko i tehnički komplicirano, tako da se može slati mailom i pogledati brzo - slično kao prezentacija o djeci, samo s malo više teksta.
Postoji paralelni projekt "Video", to bi trebalo biti nešto složenje.

Ja za sad imam pet priča i dvije fotografije i počinem slagati slajdove.

Nadam se da će stići još bar jedna priča i nekoliko fotografija.    :Smile:

----------


## Bebel

Meni se nekako čini da ne bi bilo loše to podjeliti na
- žensku neplodnost tj. probleme kod nje
- mušku neplodnost tj. probleme kod njega

i onda to povezeti u zajednički cilj => zajedništvo u borbi za ostvarenjem željene mrvice bez obzira tko je ili što je uzrok.

Naime, čini mi se da javnost uglavnom gleda na žene kao problem, a ustvari to je zajednička borba bez obzir što je uzrok (nekad muškarac, nekad žene, a nekad oboje).

Također sam za to da se navede bol kod punkcija jer je to naša realnost.

----------


## dim

Ako će se prezentacija temeljiti na osobnim pričama i emocijama, onda je normalno i u redu da žena govori o tome kako je doživjela i proživjela punkciju. Isto kao što će se pisati o putovanjima u strane klinike, nabavci ljekova, samopikanjima, strepnjama, iščekivanjima i emocijama koje su vezane za navedeno.

----------


## klara

Prezentacija je na portalu, možete je skinuti s ovog  linka: 

Hvala curama koje uređuju portal   :Heart:

----------


## Mukica

kako se ova s portala mora skidat na komp, a mnogima to nije zgodno ima je i na webu, na ovom linku: Priče o ljudima koji žele obitelj

a linkana je i na rodin web na facebooku: http://www.facebook.com/pages/RODA-R...8302050?ref=ts

----------


## ina33

:Heart:

----------


## Nene2

Emocije,trud,istina...  :Love:

----------


## tonili

I opet   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Blekonja

Prekrasno   :Heart:  dirljivo i stvarno, bravo   :Naklon:

----------


## Jura

:Heart:

----------


## Nene2

Jura, dobrodošao i avatar ti je super, kao i TŽ!

P.S. MM bi treći step bio BROD! Ah, mi Dalmatinci...

----------

